# Mob Wives on VH1



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

​ 

​ ​ I don't know what it is about this show but I love it.  Maybe cuz I am a little feisty like some of the ladies. Have you watched this? what are you thoughts? Its really addicting.​


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 28, 2011)

I've watched it but I'm not sure I believe it? I mean they're supposed to belong to crime families - drug dealers and such - how do they get a show without the FBI and DEA cracking down on them?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 28, 2011)

Yes,  I agree with you. I like the Real Housewives of NJ too but sometimes they annoy me.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 29, 2011)

I haven't watched that one past season 1, or is it 2? When Jacqueline and her daughter were falling out? Yea, she and the Danielle character I don't get. They're both bat**** crazy!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 29, 2011)

Danielle is no longer on the show. They have two new wives this season and its really good! you should check it out


----------

